# Mon Powerbbok 17 est une merveille !



## Sinkha (15 Mars 2005)

Je trouve mon PB 17 1.5 vraiment du tonnerre, réactif, puissant, beau, simple, en deux mots une merveille. 

En calcul de rendu il ne rougi pas fasse au P4 3.3 Ghz de Intel. Certes il calcule le rendu moins vite, mais il n'y a pas une énorme différence pour des rendus de 3 a 4 mn.

Avec les réglages couleur, j'ai un contraste très proche du tube cathodique du PC.

Après un an et demi d'utilisation et 2 powerbook, je peu dire que je suis conquise par le PowerBook 17, vive Apple..


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Mars 2005)

C'est le genre de commentaire qui fait bien plaisir! Je viens d'avoir le mien hier, un 17" à 1.67 Ghz... et il est d'une réactivité à tomber par terre, contrairement à mon ancien 17" à 1 Ghz...  C'est cool!


----------



## ThiGre (15 Mars 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de commentaire qui fait bien plaisir! Je viens d'avoir le mien hier, un 17" à 1.67 Ghz... et il est d'une réactivité à tomber par terre, contrairement à mon ancien 17" à 1 Ghz...  C'est cool!



Malheureusement, cette belle réactivité diminue un peu trop rapidement pour moi, au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation.
Mon powerbook 1.5 GHz "vieux" de 6 mois ne retrouve cette belle vigueur qu'après une réinstallation du système... Une idée des causes majeures?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2005)

Tu utilise Onyx pour des optimisations/nettoyage du systeme ?


----------



## Sinkha (15 Mars 2005)

Oui onyx est la meilleure solution de plus gratuite. Mon système avait des ralentissements, j'ai fait quelque nettoyage et réparation avec Onyx. 

En suite j'ai passé le fabuleux TechTool Pro 4 et la vitesse es revenu comme avant.


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Oui onyx est la meilleure solution de plus gratuite. Mon système avait des ralentissements, j'ai fait quelque nettoyage et réparation avec Onyx.
> 
> En suite j'ai passé le fabuleux TechTool Pro 4 et la vitesse es revenu comme avant.


il y a un long fil   sur onyx qui me semble assez dangereux ... technotool semble plus fialble


----------



## Sebang (15 Mars 2005)

Un petit lien vers technotool ?  

Pas trouvé sur Versiontracker, Macupdate et Google (quelques pages rapidement)


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2005)

techtool est payant il me semble,et si tu veux pas passer par Onyx, tu peux tout faire manuellement et via le terminal (pour les taches quotidienne/hebdo et mensuelle, reparation des authorisation, ...). En gros ca donne ca : 

Dans l'utilitaire de disque : reparer les permissions du DD

Dans le terminal :

```
$ fsck -fy
$ sudo periodic daily
$ sudo periodic weekly
$ sudo periodic monthly
$ sudo update_prebinding -root / -force   
[/quote]

Vider les caches, cad vider les repertoires suivants :
Macintosh HD/Library/Caches/
Macintosh HD/Users/UserName/Library/Caches/ 

Vider les PRAM (redemarrer en maintenant Command+Option+P+R enfoncé, attendre trois "dong" et laisser le mac demarrer)

(les informations viennent de [url=http://software-robotics.com/docs/PDF-X-Robot_OS_X_Maintenance.html]cet article[/url])

Sinon c'est quoi le lien du thread sur Onyx ?
```


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2005)

Sinon, "Réparation des autorisations" avec l'utilitaire de disque suffit largement pour retrouver la réactivité...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2005)

pas de soucis particulier avec mon 17 par contre pour les soucis de de lenteur j'ai l'impression que plus je fais des mise a jour system, plus je rame.. j'abandonne a la 10.3.7, ayant lu de mauvais post sur la 8


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

la 10.3.8 est meilleure que la 10.3.7...


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

ici RAS avec la 10.3.8 alu 17 ....  par contre je n'ai pas vu de différence ??????


----------



## ThiGre (16 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ici RAS avec la 10.3.8 alu 17 ....  par contre je n'ai pas vu de différence ??????



Moi si,

- 10.3.8 sur une vieille 10.3.2 (mise à jour régulièrement) et au bout d'un moment ça rame
- 10.3.8 sur une 10.3.7 "neuve" direct du DVD et tout marche impec
et ceci sur la même machine avec le même utilisateur


----------



## Sinkha (16 Mars 2005)

Moi je fais toutes les mises à jour que Apple propose et je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## Dies irae (17 Mars 2005)

bonjour a toutes et a tous,

je viens de recevoir mon premier Mac, apres des annees d attente, je me suis enfin decide a changer de camp... j ai choisi un powerbook 17'' 1.67ghz 1Go de ram.. ca fait deux semaine que je l ai, premiere prise de contact avec le system osx.. vraiment different de windows!

j ai choisi un portable a cause de mon job qui m amene souvent a voyager, a montrer des travaux a des clients qui n ont pas forcement de pc, enfin d ordi, donc une machine nomade me convenait.. 
pq un mac? bien ca fait des annees que je m interesse a la communautee mac, mais faute de moyens, je n ai jamais voulu change de machines.. 

maintenant c est chose faite, par contre c est la que je fait appel a vous tous, aidez moi dans mes premiers pas sur cette machine et ce systeme d exploitation.. 
pr le moment j attend la suite adobe avec impatience..

j ai deja qlqs questions.. :
esxiste t il le programme zip pr mac?
un ami a achete un ibook en allemagne, comment faire pr changer la langue?

je suis ouvert a ts vos conseils, aides, trucs et astuces.. je decouvre aussi pleins de sites sympa ou l on peut parler de mac..

@++

rock n roll..


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

pour le ZIP regarde du côté de stuffit, c'est simple comme tout (glisser-déposer)
pour la langue préférence système>>international>>langue
et profites en pour dégager toutes langues inutilisées, tu gagneras de la place


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

bonjour
zip pour faire des compressions ?   oui, normalement la suite stuffit and co est déjà sur votre disque dur
la langue se modifie dans les preferences systeme ( pomme ) 
il n'y a aucune obligation d'utiliser la langue de Goete ... 
bienvenue chez les maqueux

nb) sincèrement votre achat est un trés bonache ... vous en serez trés heureux , vous verrez


----------



## ThiGre (17 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a toutes et a tous,
> 
> ...
> esxiste t il le programme zip pr mac?
> ...



Bienvenu chez nous !

Le zip est géré directement par le finder. Sélectionne un fichier ou un dossier et dans le menu Fichier, tu prends l'option Créer une archive, tu as un fichier .zip
Double-clique le fichier .zip et il se décompacte. Attention toutefois, le .zip ne gère pas certaines ressources typiques du Mac et ainsi certains fichiers particuliers ou les applications ne marcheront plus après une compression en ZIP.

En plus, la version gratuite de Stuffit expander installé dans le dossier Application>Utilitaire gère aussi ce format ainsi que les formats .sit et .sitx plus spécifique du Mac (recommandé pour les applis notamment) et les formats unix .tar .gz.

Pour la langue, ouvrir les préférences système, bouton "international", faire glisser le français en haut de liste, puis les autres langues par ordre décroissant d'intérêt, ex chez moi : English, French, Italian, German. Puis redémarrer, il faudra aussi peut-être retourner dans les préférences pour changer le clavier, ainsi que les préférences des Dates et heures...

J'ai le PB17 juste avant (1.5 GHz) et c'est une superbe machine, amuses-toi bien avec


----------



## Dies irae (17 Mars 2005)

merci...

c est quand meme genial cet ecran pano sur le 17'' !!


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> zip pour faire des compressions ?   oui, normalement la suite stuffit and co est déjà sur votre disque dur
> la langue se modifie dans les preferences systeme ( pomme )
> il n'y a aucune obligation d'utiliser la langue de Goete ...
> ...


grillé


----------



## Dies irae (17 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> grillé


 

pq grillé?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> pq grillé?


parce que j'ai donné la même réponse quasimment quelques secondes avant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi j'adore mon PowerBook 17" ! Ca va bientôt faire un mois que je l'ai et, franchement, c'est que du bonheur !!!! C'est mon premier Mac et il ne me donne pas du tout envie de retourner sous Windows. Maintenant, quand je regarde mon Pentium 4 3Ghz, je le trouve laid. Et en plus, il est plus lent que mon Mac....
Je suis maintenant tout à fait habitué à OS X, qui est sans aucun doute 100x mieux que Windows XP !
En bref, mon mac est fantastique. My Mac is My World !!!


----------



## Dies irae (21 Mars 2005)

voila voila, comme dit plus haut, je debute dans le monde mac..
sur mon 17'' j ai le combo dvd/cd r, j aimerai savoir si je dois rajouter un programme pr pouvoir graver des cd de musique, image mais surtout avec mes travaux!!
et pr copier des dvd? enfin, pr mettre sur dvd des projet de films ou autre.. 

dans le monde pc, j ai entendu parler de qlqs programmes tres interessants pr pouvoir cracker les version test de certain software.. existent ils aussi sur mac? je pense a un desassembleur, et un calculateur hexadecimal.. (par ex pr garder la version d essais d office 2004..) 

si qlq qu un peut m aider.. 


y a t il un prog comme nero sur mac?
et surtout, ou puis je apprendre a me servir du terminal? existe t il des bons bouquins pr debutant? genre unix pr les nuls..


----------



## hogs (21 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> dans le monde pc, j ai entendu parler de qlqs programmes tres interessants pr pouvoir cracker les version test de certain software.. existent ils aussi sur mac? je pense a un desassembleur, et un calculateur hexadecimal.. (par ex pr garder la version d essais d office 2004..)
> 
> si qlq qu un peut m aider..


 j'en doute....


----------



## geoffrey (21 Mars 2005)

Des livres comme UNIX pour les nuls existent, et sinon tu trouveras pas ici d'info pour cracker des logiciels (il est fou lui )

Et puis pour graver, y'a iTunes, et quelques freewares aussi.


----------

